# Buying backups of LE items.. What do you buy backups of?



## midnightlouise (Sep 6, 2005)

I know some of us buy more than one of an item, so I was wondering which items you guys have back-ups of, and how many back-ups do you have of it? (I didn't count the original item, just the back-ups....) Also what are you trying to get backups of? Thanks for playing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I currently have backups of:
Goldbit e/s (1)
Parrot e/s (1)
Sunnyboy l/g (1)
Luella Trot On TLC (1)

and I'm eventually going to acquire a backups of:
Girl Meets Boy e/s
Elite e/s


----------



## eponine (Sep 6, 2005)

sunsplosion(1)
orange tangent(1)
parrot(1)
lucky green(2)
d'bohemia(2)
all girl pigment(1)
the girl next door l/s (1)
dj pink l/s (1)
wild girl l/g (1)


----------



## Shawna (Sep 6, 2005)

I only have one backup of bagatelle.  I hit the pan on my original within 2 weeks of getting it.  I use it almost every day.  I would like to get backups of the MSFs though.  I love them.  I hope they get brought back like the rumour said.  Oh, and I would love a backup of twillery.  It's such a pretty versatile colour.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 6, 2005)

I have 2 backups of Lucky Green and I'm seriously considering getting backups of Orange Tangent, Sunsplosion & Little Minx.


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2005)

Lucky Green (ahem 3)
Gitane LG (2)
Magnetique LG (2)
Noveau Riche LG (2)
Check Please LG (2)
Inventive Eyes Quad (2) This is because I need White Wheat


----------



## glassjaw326 (Sep 6, 2005)

parrot - 1
c thrulipgloss - 2
blue pigment - 2
green matte pigment - 1
studioe fix powder - always have at least 2
extra 217 and 222 brush for some reason!


----------



## AgentLunacy (Sep 6, 2005)

Lucky Green(2)
Living Pink(1)
Blue Pigment(2)
Trot On TLC(1)
Pink Pink TLC(1)
Stereo Rose MSF(1)

Thinking about getting a back-up of Sunsplosion.
Defiantly will be getting back-ups of some of the items coming out soon.


----------



## Janice (Sep 6, 2005)

Guacolmole ES (1)
Parrot ES (2)
Precocious LG (2)
Gigglefest LS (4)
Luella Trot On TLC (1)
Luella Pink Pink To Make The Boys Wink TLC (1)
White Gold pigment (1)
Kitchmas pigment (1)
Fairylite (1st release) pigment (1)
Deckchair pigment (1)
All Girl pigment (1)
MAC for Playboy LS (1)
Indie Girl LS (1)
Brew LS (1)
Ola Mango LG(1)
Love Nectar LG(1)
Beaute LG (1)
Impish LG (1)
Headliner LG (1)
Gold Charm LG(1)
Song and Dance LG(1)
Rayothon LG (1)
Mon Cherry TLS (1)
Angel Kiss TLS (1)
Luv 4 Ever Pro Longwear (1)
MAC for Bathing Ape Lip Conditioner (blue) (3)
Diana Eyes PM (1)


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 6, 2005)

Lucky green (1)
Goldbit (1)
Palatial (1)
Pink Grapefruit (1)
Riviera Rose (1) 
Parfait Amour (1)
Sunsplosion (1)
Moth Brown (1) 
Metamorph (1) 
Chicky Lgs (2)
Gold Charm lg (1)
Opal lg (1)
Bathing ape Pink (1)
tlc summerfete (1)


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 6, 2005)

Rayothon and turns out I hate that color.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 6, 2005)

I just got backups of Behold, Au Contraire, Wonder Full, Bagatelle, Nocturnelle or whichever it was, then Steep, Agate, Banshee, Mineralism, Prose & Fancy, Meadow, Sprout, Greystone, Symmetry, Beaded, Agate, several others I can't remember right now.

Tailormade cool,  3.... warm 2.  And a Temperley backup.

2 backups of Inventive Eyes.

Smoove lipstick, I think 3.

Pigments, 3 or 4 Provence, 2 backups of Coco.

Skin finish, 2 backups of Metal Rock.

I know I'm leaving out some things, a few Tailormade lipglasses & some eyeshadows.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 6, 2005)

Parrot (3)
Lucky Green (3)
Guacamole 
Orange Tangent
Sunsplosion
Metamorph (2)
Moth Brown (2)
Pink Papillon
D'Bohemia
Living Pink
Anti Establishment
Little Minx
Diana Eyes both palettes
Temperley Palette
Tailormade warm palette
Jewel Holiday palette

Blue pigment (2)
Rose Gold
Coco Beach (2)
All Girl (2)


Palatial l/g
Gitane
Tartlette
Pinking Sheer
Nouveau Riche
Taupe Notch
Check Please
Sexier (the last one! eep)
Pink Grapefruit
Luella TLC in Trot On
Flash of Flesh
Rayothon
Beaute

Pink Apertif l/s
Madame B

ALL the MSF's!!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Some of you guys are hardcore lol!


----------



## CWHF (Sep 7, 2005)

I would give my first born for a Lucky Green backup.  

I actually own no backups, but seriously thinking about getting a backup of Pink Apertif l/s.


----------



## samtaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Nothing!


----------



## jokers_kick (Sep 7, 2005)

idol eyes

thats the only one i need...i sweaaaar by that stuff. Also im gonna get backups of stereo rose


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_Nothing!_

 
Solidarity! 

I have no backups but am considering another tube of Naturalism paint. Oh, skincare and B&B but that's not MAC, and not makeup.

*This might not be the appropriate place for it, but if anyone would like to PM me about their whole 'backup' philosophy, I'd be so grateful, as I plan to write an entry in my blog about it.* (of course mods may delete this bit if necessary).

I just love reading reviews on LE items where people proclaim they love item X so much they ran out to get more; it's sort-of cute. But seriously, who has ever finished a lipgloss? I finished a Stila sample size lip polish once and it was teensy and took FOREVER. 

Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't have any backups at the moment...but if they d/c a color I wear a lot then I will buy it next time (I really regret not buying a back up of guacomole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rainbow (Sep 7, 2005)

i often backup the colors that i liked, especially if they are of limited edition. my current backup:

- morning glory
- oi oi oi
- petulant pink
- chapeau
- rayothon
- lucky green
- little Minx


----------



## PinkShell21 (Sep 7, 2005)

I Only have backups for Elle and Nico l/g


----------



## sigwing (Sep 7, 2005)

Pixie, I've mainly run across the discontinuing with NO warning in fragrances, which has really pissed me off because I would have gotten some backup.  Companies expect you to just shift to some new product they're bringing on for some reason, I guess following "trends."  Limited edition shades of makeup that seem to be what would be considered basic everyday shades to use a lot has never made sense to me, though.  It's very annoying to try to go get another tube of lipstick in what seems to be your perfect shade, and find they've phased it out.  I guess that's how they decide what colors people are craving, tho, right?  I recently figured out that by mixing in the "As Good as it Gets" powder stuff I bought at Origins maybe a year or 2 ago, my makeup is flawless & melt-proof in 100-degree outdoor heat.  Wouldn't you know....I can't get any more of this stuff now that I feel that it's a necessity for certain days to keep my foundation looking great.  Highly annoying.  And it maybe just needed a new presentation, because the powder foundation products seem to be getting really popular.
Another reason I hoard is I'm not a makeup artist who needs certain shades for my work....I'm just a collector, & always have been.  Probably a waste of money most of the time. :\  Also seems kind of unnecessary and extravagant now looking at people who have had everything wiped out in their life.  But I've donated there, too.

I forgot my backups of Portraiture & Naturalism paints (1 each), So Original lipstick (2).
Also duplicates of Fast Play and Twig for my purse & dressing table.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 7, 2005)

D'Bohemia e/s (1)
Flash of Flesh l/g (1) Gave it to one of my best friends as a present, she had bought one herself and used it all.
100 Degrees Pearlizer (1) Traded it for backup Pearlette
Stereo Rose MSF(1)Sold 
Orange Tangent e/s (1)
Pink Grapefruit l/g (1)Sold 
Pink Clash l/g(1)
Say Yeah (1)
Petticoat MSF (1)

Backin up Love-Bud and maybe Spring up. 

I noticed that I have really only been backing up the orange e/s? LOL. I guess that would be because I know that as I get older,.. when I have to give up blue completely except as a liner,.. I will still be rockin the peach/orange/golds. <<Insert Prayer for Peach MSF to come out soon, I will buy like 3 or 4 of those>>


----------



## gis08 (Sep 7, 2005)

umm.. none.. every MAC i own are pretty much still new, and i never finish anything in my life esp. make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when i do buy back-ups, most probably it would only be lipglasses <3


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had backups of Guacamole,Parrot, and All Girl but just couldn't keep them for some reason. Figure I'll never use up the first ones.


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Sep 7, 2005)

No backups, no, no, no. None.

There are many items that have been ltd that I wish were permanant, INCASE I ever wanted to buy them again, but truth be told I rarely use up any items I have. The only items I have used up are my foundation and powder (which aren't MAC anyway, they're cheap drugstore stuff.) Also one lipstick that I wore consistently, every single day, the summer that I was 15, how boring.

So here's my reason's for being anti back up:

1/I don't wear make-up everyday, so not enough to go through anything.
2/ I wear different colours all the time, so ditto.
3/ MAC has gone from releasing major collections seasonally, to new ones every month or more, so I always have new 'favourites' that would be potentially back up worthy.
4/ I already think I am slightly crazy for wanting so much make up and every colour in the frikkin rainbow, nevermind having 2 of each colour!
5/ MAC is TOO expensive in the UK. It is priced practically on a par with Dior, YSL, Chanel and a bunch of other high end brands.

The end.


----------



## velvet (Sep 7, 2005)

i plan on getting a back up of cockatease
that is all


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 7, 2005)

Only Prrr.


----------



## killfemme (Sep 8, 2005)

just a shimpagne msf


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 8, 2005)

mspixieears said:
			
		

> I just love reading reviews on LE items where people proclaim they love item X so much they ran out to get more; it's sort-of cute. But seriously, who has ever finished a lipgloss? I finished a Stila sample size lip polish once and it was teensy and took FOREVER.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've finished C-Thru ;P but ok, I won't buy it again. However, I've used up 1/4 of Oyster Girl in less than one month and I still love it, so I guess I'll buy more of that one


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 8, 2005)

Aha, thanks ambidextrous!

I really ought to take into account that some people use up things more quickly than I do. It's probably because I have so many colours of things that I don't use them up so quickly...because god knows it takes a LOT of gunk to cover my fat-arse lips! 5ft-nothing with ugly fish lips...oh yeah!

I did want to generally address anyone who might read this thread to clarify that it is NOT at all my intention to make backup-buyers feel bad about their habits...it's a curious fascination. I may not buy backups but there is absolutely no need for me to have the amount of crap that I do. Shame on me!

The trouble is...I want more! Ack!


----------



## stephasaurus (Sep 8, 2005)

I only have backups for cockatease. I have 3 of them! I'm addicted to that lipstick


----------



## MrsWaves (Sep 8, 2005)

Parrot -2
Hot+Sour Paint-1
Meltdown l/s -1
Indie Girl l/s -1
De Menthe-1
Sunsplosion-1
Porcelain Pink Skinfinish-1
Shimpagne Skinfinish-1
Lucky Green e/s-1
Metamorph e/s-1
Meadowland e/s-1
Pink Papillon e/s-1
Guacamole e/s-1
Living Pink e/s -1
Banshee e/s-1
Rayothon l/g-2
Flash Of Flesh-1
Luella tro on TLC-2
Luella Pink -2
Goldbit-1
Orange Tangent-1
Ola Mango l/g-1
Pink grapfruit-1
Bagatelle e/s-1
Haze e/s-1
Melody e/s-1

I have some lipsticks I forgot names of an dmaybe a few more eyeshadows from D'Bohemia & Belle Azure..


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Lucky Green (ahem 3)
Gitane LG (2)
Magnetique LG (2)
Noveau Riche LG (2)
Check Please LG (2)
Inventive Eyes Quad (2) This is because I need White Wheat






_

 
Im with you, I can't get ENOUGH of white wheat.. such a great color!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 8, 2005)

hmm
rayothon(2)
haze(1)
clone(1)
pretty twisted(1)
stereo rose(1)
hot + sour(1)
icon eyes e/k(1)
pleasureflush msf (2)
Gold deposit
stereo rose
petitcoat
thats it for me


----------



## iheartjuppy (Sep 9, 2005)

*My Backups*

Some I don't even know WHY I got backups, because they're permanent, but others were Pro/LE/DC so...whatever, I'm a hoarder (and I have gone through full MAC lipsticks and lipglasses).  I'll be buying a backup of (or B2Ming for) Delish before it's DC'd as well:

Midimauve Lipstick(2)
Twig Lipstick(1)
Hug Me Lipstick(2)
Gigglefest Lipstick(3)
Mischievous Lipstick (1)
Razzamatazzle Lipstick (1)
Bunny Pink Lipstick (1)
Chica Boom Lipstick (1)
Oh Sheer Up Lipstick (1)

Oyster Girl Lipglass (1 and 2 minis)
Varneesh Lacquer (1)
Luminary Lustreglass (1)

Luella Pink TLC (2)
Summerfete TLC (3)
Baumy Bronze TLC (2)

Maroon Pigment (2)
Deckchair Pigment (3)
Coco Pigment (3)
Pink Opal Pigment (1)


----------



## velvettears (Sep 9, 2005)

Pink Grapefruit lipglass

Stereo Rose MSF

MAC for Luella Tinted Lip Conditioners... Pink Pink To Make The Boys Wink..and Trot On

Tinted Lip Conditioners..Aquamelon...Summerfete...Baumy Bronze

Glitter liners...Post-Punk


----------



## starlight502 (Sep 20, 2005)

Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
Summerfete TLC
Lucky Green E/S
Say Yeah E/S
Stereo Rose MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Porc. Pink MSF
3 Toon TLC
-clarice
- bunny
- tillie
want to get white wheat back up and a twillery


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 20, 2005)

Lucky Green: 2

Thats all...

Im finding that I might need backups of MSF in stereorose... i absolutely LOVE that color!


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 20, 2005)

Brule is the only one I have a personal backup of that I have actually used up at least once.  I have multiples of many products that were bought accidentally or in a group with something else I bought....trying to get better about that and sell/swap as much of it as I can.


----------



## user4 (Sep 20, 2005)

lucky green- that's it


----------



## Isabelle (Sep 21, 2005)

I have one mini Sizzlepeach, and three normal sized ones as backup. I LOVE that lipglass, can you tell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Isabelle


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 21, 2005)

Elle, Stereo Rose and Porcelain Pink so far.


----------



## toby1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parrot- 1
All Girl-1 jar
Coco Beach-1 jar
Deckchair-1 jar
Coco-1 jar
Provence-1 jar
Engraved PP
Blot Powder
Metal Rock MSF
Thinking of getting backups of 
Gitane
Headliner
Let's Twist


----------



## SonRisa (Sep 21, 2005)

everything! lol I don't even know what I have anymore :/  I know I have multiples of . . . Lucky green, sunplosion, orange tangent, parrot, glitz, mahogany, b-cup, bunny pink, haze, glitz, lyric, poise temper, intoxicate, sprout, ummmm and a lot more. Cant look right now though.


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 21, 2005)

im sad i didnt get lucky green!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 21, 2005)

I just have goldbit e/s


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't have many backup as I get bored fast and never finish the first, this is what I have got:

Goldbit e/s (1)
Parrot e/s (1)
Shroom (1)
Shale (1)


----------



## Shine (Sep 22, 2005)

I have one backup of Goldmine eye shadow when there were posts going around on LJ that it and some other colors were being discontinued. I think Goldmine is still available though, but I bought a back-up back when I thought it was being discontinued.


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have more makeup than I could use in a lifetime thus I have no backups...I figure there will always be something prettier coming out.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 22, 2005)

The only thing i ever bought two of was Goldbit, and thats after i used it all up, so its not neccisarily a back up... I really ought to buy some when i fall in love w/ a color *coughLUCKYGREEN*


----------



## Brianne (Sep 22, 2005)

Just Blot powder - and I only bought it because I didn't think I'd be getting to a counter before I ran out.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Backups!*

I have:

Gold Deposit
Guacamole
Woodwinked
Elite

I thought I was the only one who brought backups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can see that my puny backups are nothing compared to the list of 100 products others have!  LOL


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 19, 2005)

I know I'm the anti-backup queen but I am seriously considering getting a Entwined l/s. Possibly even Damzel & Poetic Licence l/g.

But I'll probably get just the Entwined. Haven't been this passionate over a neutral lippie since ages.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 19, 2005)

Pollen (2)
Meadowland (1)
Metamorph (1)
Blue Pigment (1)


Overtly Plum (1)
Flutterby (1)


No lippies yet..........but I should..


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 19, 2005)

lucky green
goldbit
metamorph
and enriched bronze bronzer


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 24, 2005)

I pretty much don't run out of anything except mascara, but I do lose things.  
My backups are:
Say Yeah!, Steep & Ingenue Blue
Elizabeth Arden Nude (because it's discontinued & I might actually run out of this one because I use several times a week)


----------



## mymymai (Oct 24, 2005)

Check Please l/g
This is my only backup because this liglass makes my fiance go 'dayum' every time I wear it.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 24, 2005)

parrot
lucky green
sunplosion
orange tangent
li lily
chillblue
elite
glitz
haze
black gold
motif
beautiful iris
sketch
metamorph
meadowland
Moth Brown
Pink Papillon
D'Bohemia
Living Pink
Anti Establishment
bagatelle
oceanique
sweeten up
crimsonette
stroke of midnight
night owl
paisley
ochre
frill
limit
poise
all quads released in the past 3 years

ummm, and a crapload of other shadow si can't think of right now.

Lips:
B-cup
Blow
Bunny Pink
Boy magnet
Bubbles
Mist
Madame B
cockatease
dainty cake
ummmmmmmmm I'm blanking here


----------



## mona971 (Oct 25, 2005)

Goldbit (x2)
Moth Brown
Sunsplosion
Orange Tangent
Quiver
Hundred Degrees
Playboy Glitter Cream (x2)
Pleasureflush (x2)
Shimpagne (x2)
Gold Deposit (x2)
Porcelain Pink
Gold Pigment (frost)
Coco Beach
Copper Pigment (frost)
Dark Soul 
Lustdust
Coco
Deckchair
Elite
Adorn
Goldmousse
Shimmerati

I think that's all, I have one drawer in my makeup cabinet set aside for "back-ups"


----------



## macchicaboom (Oct 25, 2005)

Rio Babe l/s
Tantress l/s
Oh Sheer Up! l/s
Precocious l/g
Bellyflop Sheer Color Extract
Lucky Green e/s
Taffy Sheer Shimmer Powder


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 25, 2005)

I backup all the essentials: 
 elle lg (3)
 flash of flesh lg (2)
 nada ls (1)
 shimpagne msf (2)
 gold deposit msf (1)
 porcelain pink msf (1)
 pleasureflush msf(1)
 stereo rose msf (1)
 metal rock msf (1)
 soundtrip blush (1)
 goldbit es (4)
 hush es (1)
 hush ccb (1)
 inventive eyes quad (1)
 diane eyes quad (1)
 pretty baby beauty powder (1)
 peacocky glitter liner (1)
 glamourgold glitter liner (1)
 honeylove ls (3)
 pure girl ls (5)
 girlfriend ll (2)
i used to have a lot more back-ups, but i gave some to my amigas.


----------



## HappyHannah (Oct 25, 2005)

I had bought the last 2 porcelain pinks MSF's from my local CCO 2 give as birthday gifts to 2 of my friends that I knew it would look beautiful on, but now.... I'm thinking the MSF's would be happier if they stayed w/ me


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 9, 2005)

*Buying backups of LE items..*

Experiences with doing this?

I know alot of people say it's a bad idea and there's always going to be new stuff that comes out that will be better or similar...

I only have one MAC Lipglass, yes just one, mainly because MAC don't seem to make many lipglasses that are warm with the right amount of pink,mauve,rose etc that will suit my skin or that i like. And i've never bought any backups ever of anything...but today i saw Adventurous Lipglass and it is such a beautifull colour. It's kind of MLBB with just the right amount of added colour to brighten them.
I feel like i need 10 of these!!!


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 9, 2005)

I think its a good idea if you realy like the product. If you end up not realy needing the extras than you can always swap them!


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

then go ahead and buy it... the reason why i dont buy many backups is because i dont use anything enough to use up the whole thing... so it's pretty pointless...


----------



## user2 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_the reason why i dont buy many backups is because i dont use anything enough to use up the whole thing... so it's pretty pointless..._

 
Exactly my opinion!
The only backup I ever bought was a Fresh Cream Eye Kohl and believe me: I'll use it!!!


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 9, 2005)

I always end up swapping my backups.  By the time I finish the first one I am "over" it and on to something new.  I don't know why I keep buying them!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 9, 2005)

I sometimes buy backups of l/g because I like to have one for home & one to carry in my purse.  If you feel strongly about it, I'd go ahead & get a backup, then if you don't use it you can swap it.  If you're thinking it might end up being HG, I'd get it while you can!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2005)

I only buy backups of a few things.  I think it's a good idea if you find a LE product that you really like.  For instance, I bought Woodwinked when it came out.  I had it for about 2 weeks and it shattered in a cloud of gold dust.  I went back to get another one and decided to get a backup because the MA's said it was LE.  Well, it has since been added into the permanent line but I still have yet to see a color that I think is close enough to replace it.


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 9, 2005)

i have a few backups - mostly of lipglass shades - Sunny Boy, Bronze Sugar - and a backup of Variety blush.

i use the stuff a LOT!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a few backups of products I'm very in love with
_Lucky Green
Coco Pigment
Goldbit
and Gitane Lipglass

I don't know if I will ever use up the pigment, but I feel better just knowing I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have gone thru 2 goldbits since its first release, so I am hoping it will be back with next summers collection, too. It's my favorite highlighter.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 9, 2005)

sweetie, get another one if you really like it. If worse comes to worse there's always a chance you can swap it or sell it off somewhere else- someones bound to want it too


----------



## sigwing (Nov 9, 2005)

I've posted before about my backup craze!  I've recently hoarded a few of the Sensualize e/s that's LE.  If I decide I'm not going to need something, I have a 21-yr-old niece that loves to get stuff, and my sis-in-law loves whatever I give her.  Since my hoarded stuff is NIB, it can be a nice little gift, or I guess sold if I actually wanted to do that someday.


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2005)

If you tend to go through that particular product pretty quick I would deffinitelly go for it. Buy 2!


----------



## CassLOLsnort (Nov 10, 2005)

If you have extra money, I'd say do it.  If you don't use it, you can always sell it on eBay for a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 10, 2005)

I never buy backups, because it is so rarely that I ever actually finish a product. There's just no point, no matter how much I like the thing. Chances are, I'll never finish it, so I won't need another.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

There's another thread treading on very similar ground:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=29293

I'm personally not into buying backups but have considered it for Entwined l/s. But I've never finished a full-size makeup product so no backups for me means more new stuff!!!


//VM edit: i merged these threads together..


----------



## sigwing (Nov 10, 2005)

Pixie, Entwined is beautiful & I might need to try to get one with some of my empty e/s pots I'm planning on turning in today!  I'd thought about it along with a few others I like that are LE.

Sometimes I just get duplicates so I have one in my purse all the time and then still have one of the same in my dresser.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Pixie, Entwined is beautiful & I might need to try to get one with some of my empty e/s pots I'm planning on turning in today!  I'd thought about it along with a few others I like that are LE.

Sometimes I just get duplicates so I have one in my purse all the time and then still have one of the same in my dresser._

 
Hi, anti-backup sister! Absolutely recommend Entwined l/s. I swear I nearly bought a backup of it on the eVil auction site the other day! Same with Damzel & Poetic Licence l/g, but more so Entwined. You'll love it!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 10, 2005)

Well i decided i'd definetly get 2 if i really loved it but today after testing it again it looked different, more lilacy. Maybe it was the lighting but if it looks like that then i'm not so sure about it now, might get one.


----------



## unalicious (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not really into buying back-ups, because I figure, MAC will come out with something that I love more. 

However, the one thing that I did get a back-up of was Check, Please! l/g from the Tailormade collection, because it's the most perfect, shiny, red lipglass on me, and I couldn't bear the thought of running out of it.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Just FYI - adventurous is like 99.9% identical to Lovechild - which is permanent.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 10, 2005)

I've heard it's similar to Lovechild but everyone who's said that has added that it's different out of the tube and this is more warmer/rosier? (can't remember exactly)


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I've heard it's similar to Lovechild but everyone who's said that has added that it's different out of the tube and this is more warmer/rosier? (can't remember exactly)_

 
hmm, well maybe it's my skin then. When I swatched the two at work, they appeared to be identical.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 10, 2005)

Hmm..well i haven't swatched Lovechild before so i'm just going by reading other people's reviews, you're probably right. I'd love to see comparison swatches of the 2 together. I guess i should post it in the request thread!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 10, 2005)

Pixie, my local Dillards appears to have a bunch of Entwined, in case you decide to get one when they're all gone, maybe I'd still have a source!

I got one of those, and duplicates of Twig and Verve. hehehe


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 10, 2005)

I've lost my gitane l/g before and bought a second one.  I wish I'd have bought a backup to flash of flesh.  I hope "New Flame" is re released- I got that one as an old LE -it had set on macs shelves for a while but these are my favorites.  Adventurous is my new favorite right now though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 18, 2005)

I purchased back-ups of a lot of stuff, not because I run out, I usually have to get rid of stuff because its old or the container looks messed up, I lose things, things fall out of my bag.  I recently lost two brushes, on two different days.

I kind of regret purchasing the backups now because I don't wear makeup everyday (so my stuff last a long time) and I spent way too much money so now I have to sell them. 


I have promised myself not to purchase anymore backups, but I have to admit that I am getting weak, I want a back up of WISHFUL and the Teal brush set.


----------



## luckyme (Nov 19, 2005)

All this makes me think of is if you guys would sell me your extras, look how much money you would make. You could pay cash for Christmas, pay off your car, etc. Especially parrot. And I do have goldbit and I love it. Everyone has this thing for Damzel. I have it, and I like it, but not enough to have extras.


----------



## kathyjeanc (Feb 18, 2006)

Damzel (2)
Blue Yonder (2)
Rayothon (1)

I'm going to get 2 more backups of Select Tint NW23...contemplating Dusk and Strawberry Blonde.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 19, 2006)

The only item I almost finished is Flash of Flesh so I promptly hunted down one on eBay, only to lose the original! *sob*

I got Pink Clash but swapped it away for Jewelbright...I wish I got another Entwined though! I thought Body Suit would split some time w/ it, but it's too pinky unless I take the time to make it right.  And I swapped for a backup of Bronze Sugar. Wouldn't mind another one either!

For ones I'm thinking of backing up...perhaps Overgrown, if the MA talks me into it. Flowerosophy if it looks similar enough to Flash of Flesh (I didn't have mine to compare, but it seemed FoF but w/out the sparkles), and maybe Awaken.


----------



## lara (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't buy back-ups, mainly due to how expensive it is to buy just one or two things from each monthly collection, let alone backups. If I had a sugar daddy or lived a life without bills, then I'd buy lots of everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, there's something fun about not having endless backups - when I run out of something, then it's an opportunity to check out what else is new and find something else that I'll adore.


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sensualize - 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flash of Flesh - 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably buy a backup of one of the Culturebloom Lustreglasses but I'm not sure about it yet!


----------



## jeannette (Feb 19, 2006)

Sigh, I buy backups for so many things. I touch up a lot because the weather's very humid here in Singapore.


----------



## Glow (Feb 19, 2006)

I want to go back and get a Petal Pusher backup. But it might be difficult since I only get $50 a month for MAC and culture bloom haul was that alone.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 19, 2006)

MAC Petticoat MSF (4 - bought these hoping to swap for ones I missed)
MAC Lovely Lily Pigment (1)
MAC Goldenaire pigment (1)
MAC Who's That lady? lipgelle (4)
MAC Cool and Aloof lipgelle (1)
MAC Dame in A Dress (1)
MAC Petal Pusher lustreglass (1)
MAC For The Boys glitter liner -blue (1)
MAC Saucepot glitter liner -dark blue (1)

I'm really hoping to swap some of them for items I missed out on such as:

MAC maroon pigment
MAC coco beach pigment
MAC all girl pigment
MAC parrot eyeshadow
MAC pleasure flush MSF
MAC Gold Deposit MSF
MAC Stereo Rose MSF
MAC New Vegas MSF


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have backups of anything. I pretty much always find something else that I like.

I'm going to buy another Flash of Flesh lipglass [if the counter didn't send it back in RTV] because mine is almost out and it's a pretty unique color.

I REALLYYYY wanted to buy a Shimpagne backup, but it took me forever to decide to do so, and by the time I went in to get it, they sent it back. Dangit. I honestly don't think I'll ever find something I love as much as that, and I'm running really low on it.


----------



## channierose (Feb 19, 2006)

i've got backups of madame b l/s and zazoom l/g (can you tell i love pink lips?  lol.)

also i have an extra diana ross beauty powder that i use probably every other day, and an extra infamous... which i'm kinda trying to get rid of, since i'll never use all that purple.

i really WANT backups of angeldish, pearlette, porcelain pink, moxie, flash of flesh, and rayothon.  i guess you could say i'm more of a lip and cheek person than an eye one.


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 19, 2006)

I wish I had money for the occasional backup. I'm so clumsy, I really need them sometimes.


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't backed anything up yet and there are a few things I have to say I regret not backing. One of them is Lucky Green so if any of you ladies has an extra backup you're willing to part with I'd be more than happy to buy....


I'm definately going to be backing up my Overgrown e/s as I an in looooove


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't backed anything up yet and there are a few things I have to say I regret not backing. One of them is Lucky Green so if any of you ladies has an extra backup you're willing to part with I'd be more than happy to buy....


I'm definately going to be backing up my Overgrown e/s as I am in looooove

OH PHOOEY....accidentally posted twice...sorry!


----------



## HotPink (Feb 20, 2006)

Eyeshadow
Banshee (4)
Oceanique (2)
Sensualize (1)
Wishful (1)
Taupeless (1)
Flirty Number (1)
Sunday Best (1)

Pigment
Fairylite (1)

Lipglass
Pink Clash (2)
Sunny Boy (1)
Flash of Flesh (1)
Luxuriate (1)
Of Corset! (1)

Lipstick
Pink Aperitif (1)


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what I have backups of at the moment. I recently sold many of my backups because I'm not wearing much makeup at the moment and I need the money more.

I know I have backups of Little Tease l/l, Test Pattern l/l, Bunny Pink l/s, Resort e/k, Blue Yonder e/k and several of the skinfinishes but I'm not sure what else I have.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

I haven't backed anything up either... I'm too economical for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I never use up any one product, so it'd be pointless for me.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 6, 2006)

I've threatened to get backups, but haven't done it often-yet.
I have 2 Lovely Lily Pigments, and am seriously considering backups of Lovemate and Girl About Town lipsticks.
MAC has such a horrible habit of suddenly pulling things. I still haven't forgiven them for yanking "Lustrewhite," the best clear gloss on the planet!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 6, 2006)

I rarely use up anything either. I guess it's the feeling of security I get from knowing that even if MAC pulls a favorite of mine, I still won't be without it.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 6, 2006)

i have 2 back-ups of Porcelain Pink MSF.
I'll definitely be getting back-ups of Shimpagne MSF when it gets re-released. Other than that nothing- i don't see myself ever finishing a full-sized product, and MAC constantly comes out with new stuff. 
MSF's are the only things i use very day.


----------



## sarzio (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't have any backups, but I seriously wish I had another petticoat because I seriously love this msf and I almost have no dome left at all


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 6, 2006)

The only backup I have is the playboy bunny lipstick.  I hardly ever wear makeup, it's more of a collectors item for me.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 6, 2006)

I always have a backup or two of Spite lipglass, it is a hg for me and has been for years.
I currently have 2 backups of hearthrob lipgglass too.
I think the next backup purchases will be pink resport tlc,(my lips but better shade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Lovemate lipstick before it is DC'd.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 7, 2006)

No back ups!!!  MAC (smashbox, bobby brown, etc.) is always coming out with new, different, beautiful colors so I don't feel like I need backups.  I have more than enough eyeshadows and pigments to last two lifetimes and know I will continue to buy.  If I bought backups; I would need to buy a new house just to store my makeup.


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Skinfinishes are the one backup I always -have- to allow myself the luxury of


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 10, 2006)

i only get backups of lipsticks

as even tho i only have around 35 shadows, i never use loads regularly.

only shroom/phloof.

i get backups of lipsticks tho, like fresh buzz and stroke of lust...

if unopened how long is a l/s ok for?

ooh and from now on i will back up msf's as i lost my last one in a night club


----------



## cyens (Jun 10, 2006)

I never back up, by the time I finish something, Ill be happy to replace it with something it else... or will like something else better


----------



## girlzippy (Jun 10, 2006)

Y l/s (1)
L/g:
Phosphorelle (1)
Pink Clash (1)
Glamorsun (2) (best lipgloss color ever)
Kei (2) (I had Flash of flesh, but sinece they were the same, sold my FOF and got these, they were newer, thought they'd last longer)
Sephora Red l/s (1) (pron will never use)
Twirltone l/g (1) (prob will never use)
Considering getting a Crystal Rose l/g backup, unique color.

I never keep backups of e/s, I can barley ever use one. But I do finish a lipglass if I really like the color. I find I freqently sell my backups tho, I always think I'll go thru it and never do.


----------



## Brianne (Jun 10, 2006)

No backups yet.  However, if Porcelin Pink is rereleased (as is rumored), I will be buying a backup of that, as the dome on mine is completely gone.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 11, 2006)

I only have backups of Provence pigment and Waternymph eye shadow. I will probably get backups of Shimpagne and Porcelain Pink when they re-promote them in July.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2006)

I said I wouldn't buy back-ups, but "Sunnydaze" pigment changed that!
I also backed up "Subtle" pigment, "Ruby Red" pigment, and "Lovemate" lipstick.
I'm seriously considering a backup of "Wild 'Bout You," also.


----------



## Tash (Nov 28, 2006)

I never get backups because I use so many different colors constantly.  I would backup Dazzlelight e/s because it works great as a highlighter on me.  And Shimpagne msf because I absolutely adore it and use it everyday.


----------



## princess (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think I will get any backups because it is pretty hard to finish something! I'll rather spend the money to get other new stuff I guess.


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 28, 2006)

pure vanity l/g (2)
wild 'bout you l/s (2)
sex ray l/g (1)
magnetique l/g (2)
viva glam V l/g (1)
shooting star (1)
natural msf in dark (2)
improper copper (2)
engraved pp (1)
i am still debating debating whether or not i should go for another deep attraction and warning ( i like them a lot and would hate to run out when they are d/c. it happened with magnetique)
Btw l/s and l/g  can last up to 3 years opened or not according to MAC MAs.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 28, 2006)

i have backups for the Light and Medium Natural MSFs but i'm slowly realising i am NEVER going to need them...i have been using the two that i have "in use" right now for two months straight and they still look brand new.

- Pink Apertif l/s because it is totally MLBB
- Dazzlelight e/s my favorite highlighter!
- Orange Tangent altho i don't know why i have a backup...i rarely use the pan i have even though it adore the color.
- Gleam...it originally seemed like i was going through this so quickly, but i have yet to hit pan despite using it at least 4 days a week over the past two months. and i have TWO backups. *headdesk*
- Luxuriate l/g
- Goldbit e/s, and i'm glad because i dropped my regular one the other day and almost half of it broke to bits. it's all crumbly and sad now


----------



## cno64 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_pure vanity l/g (2)
wild 'bout you l/s (2)
sex ray l/g (1)
magnetique l/g (2)
viva glam V l/g (1)
shooting star (1)
natural msf in dark (2)
improper copper (2)
engraved pp (1)
i am still debating debating whether or not i should go for another deep attraction and warning ( i like them a lot and would hate to run out when they are d/c. it happened with magnetique)
Btw a l/s and l/g van last up to 3 years._

 
Can I ever relate!
Right now, I'm torn between going for "Deep Attraction," which I *think* I'd love, or getting a back-up of "Wild 'Bout You," which I already own and love and don't ever want to be without.
Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Can I ever relate!
Right now, I'm torn between going for "Deep Attraction," which I *think* I'd love, or getting a back-up of "Wild 'Bout You," which I already own and love and don't ever want to be without.
Decisions, decisions ..._

 
I think if you like wild 'bout you, you will totally like deep attraction. Deep attraction imo is a more wearable wild 'bout you. The texture is creamier and they are in the same colour family, granted that DA is darker, which is why DA is my daytime version of WBY.
Maybe, we'll get lucky and they will repromote both colours (happened with magnetique).


----------



## redambition (Nov 29, 2006)

nothing LE, but i have select sheer powder backups - both loose and pressed. they were bought for me in the USA by SO while he was over there. 

when it comes to buying fdnt, powder or other staples (like shroom) i buy backups long before i'm due to run out in case i can't get to a mac counter when it does. my fndts have a bad habit of running out when i've done half my face on a tuesday morning before work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when it comes to LE - i don't buy LE stuff often, and when i do, i'd like to think that once i use it up there'll be something else exciting and new to buy instead. i may crack this resolve on MSFs when the next lot are released. maybe.


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been going crazy over pigments!

I just backed up:
Gold Mode
Mauvement
Subtle
Sweet Sienna (x2)
Night Light
Golder's Green

and all these MSFs
Light flush
Warmed
Global Glow (x2)

And the following lippies
High Top
Hollywood Nights


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 3, 2008)

i got backups

out to shock 1
Gadabout lipglass 1
light flush 1
florabundi 1


----------



## genica (Mar 29, 2008)

*Backups of LE items*

How many backups do you buy of LE items you really like?


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Backups of LE items*

So far, none, because it takes me a VERY LONG time to actually finish a product, maybe a year or two or more!! So I find it useless to buy a second item lol.


----------



## genica (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Backups of LE items*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_So far, none, because it takes me a VERY LONG time to actually finish a product, maybe a year or two or more!! So I find it useless to buy a second item lol._

 
I totally understand!  I just bought backups for the first time ever (for my Heatherette stuff).


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Backups of LE items*

existing thread here:

http://specktra.net/f165/buying-back...backups-33210/

please use the search function to avoid duplicate threads.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

I never buy backups, it takes me long enough to finish one product as it is! I think the only things I've finished so far have been foundations/blot powders.

I always figure that by the time I've finished any LE their will be another similar LE shade out with any collection that I'll like just a much, if not more. Also my style tends to change over time - what colours I like wearing one year will be different from the next sometimes.

Also I'd rather keep the money I'd have been spending on backups just incase something amazing comes out or I go to a pro store etc.


----------



## rocking chick (Mar 30, 2008)

I love MAC MES and MSF and also use & collect them, so I love getting backups. But only for items I truly love and use. 

Mercurial x ?? (too many to be list down)
Ether x 5
Lovestone x 6 
By Jupiter x 3
Quarry x 2 
Tectonic x 1
Earthly Riches x 1
Playful x 1
Illusionary/Burning Ambition x 2
Gold Spill x 1
Light Flush x 3
Northern Light x 1
DressCamp Face Palette x 1


----------



## cno64 (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I never buy backups, it takes me long enough to finish one product as it is! I think the only things I've finished so far have been foundations/blot powders.

I always figure that by the time I've finished any LE their will be another similar LE shade out with any collection that I'll like just a much, if not more. Also my style tends to change over time - what colours I like wearing one year will be different from the next sometimes.

Also I'd rather keep the money I'd have been spending on backups just incase something amazing comes out or I go to a pro store etc._

 
What you say makes extremely good sense.
I really ought to break myself of buying backups, since I have yet to completely use up any MAC product.
It's difficult to resist the urge to hoard, though, when there's a limited edition product that you really really really really really really _*LOVE*_, and don't ever want to be without! I'm always afraid that a lipstick or pressed shadow will break, or a pigment will spill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's an insecurity issue, I think.


----------



## damsel (Mar 30, 2008)

i don't buy backups because i am too fickle. in addition, i can always find a dupe of whatever color it is in the perm. or new collections.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes I know what you mean cno64, I'm always tempted to go crazy and buy like 2/3 of each product but then the rational side of me says no and says I should use the money to buy another colour and expand my collection in a different way. I used to be a major hoarder but I'm sort of letting go of it now and it's pretty good. I just figure it's not going to be the end of the world if I run out of a product because MAC is constantly updating.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Mar 30, 2008)

i never buy backups -- although, i have been very tempted to  latley LOL. i think the only MAc item i've ever actually finished is black tied eyeshadow, but i find that even if i were to finish something thats LE, there's always another shade that's similar to take it's place...........or something new that's just as pretty


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to think that I would never need backups of any product but I've seen the light. Now I have:

2 x Feline Kohl power backups
1 x spare Sugar Trance L/G 
1 x spare Parrot - I thought it was nothing special but I now realize that I was just being foolish.


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought a backup of Fafi High Top l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kage (Mar 31, 2008)

I *want* a back up of Fafi Fun N Sexy! It's my favorite l/s.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 31, 2008)

See I'm fairly new when it comes to MAC-not really getting obsessed til lately-so I never bought backups of ANYTHING because I have a fairly decent amount of makeup already, and it would take me forever to run through some stuff. I definitely caved on Heatherette and got a backup of Style Minx because I was wearing it every single day, keeping a tube in my work apron...and I don't normally do brights when it comes to the lips so for one to work for me was great. If they still have Hollywood Nights (which I doubt they will) at any of the places I buy MAC by my next payday, I might just buy a backup.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ I don't normally do brights when it comes to the lips so for one to work for me was great. If they still have Hollywood Nights (which I doubt they will) at any of the places I buy MAC by my next payday, I might just buy a backup._

 
I LOVE bright lips, and own just about every fuchsia lipstick MAC has made since about 2003.
Even so, I backed up both Hollywood Nights and Style Minx because they're _just enough_ different from anything else I have.
It's diabolical.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 31, 2008)

Over the last two years (been into MAC since Feb ’06), I’ve bought backups of lip products, eye shadows and other things:

*Eye Shadows*:
Pompous Blue (LE)
Storm Watch (LE)
Parrot (LE)
*Discontinued Permanent eyeshadows*:
Velvet Moss
Blu Noir
Femme Noir

Pigments:
Smoke Signals (LE)
Gold Dusk (LE)
Entremauve (LE)

Lipsticks:
Stylistics – The Scene (LE)
Rouge Noir (LE)

A Mei Love Rules (LE)
Style Minx (LE)
Chance Encounter (LE)

Stylistics Dark Secret Sheer Mystery Powder (LE)
Heatherette Smooth Harmony BP (LE)

One of these days I hope MAC re-promotes these favorites of mine. All of these colors really compliment my NW45 skin tone and I know I'm too lazy to find dupes for them. LOL!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 1, 2008)

I have backups of:

Style It Up! lipstick from Barbie
Love, Henri lipstick from Henri Bendel Anniversary Celebration thing
Bendel Girl lipglass from Henri Bendel Anniversary Celebration thing
Masque lipstick from McQueen
Mi'Lady eyeshadow duo from Antiquitease
Love Rules from A-Mei
Melrose Mood from Heatherette
and a few Ample Pinks because I forgot I had them!!

then I have several Carbon, Mulch, Satin Taupe, Black Tied, Shadowy Lady, Deep Truth, StormWatch, and Beauty Marked because I bought them individually, then they were repromoted in palettes I loved.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

I bought Bare Fetish l/g and Taupe Notch l/g a while back and recently got another Daisychain e/s.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 11, 2008)

I have all of one backup in my life: emote blush. It's the perfect contour shade for me, so when I saw a cheap one on here, I figured "what the hell" and bought a second.


----------



## geeko (Apr 11, 2008)

Select tint is not available at my local mac counters. RAWR...

and i had no choice but to buy a back up of it. I'm now using my 2nd bottle of select tint. Sh111t.... I need to buy a back up of it. because after i finish this, i have NO MORE select tint.

Arggh!
I wish my local mac stores would bring in select tint. It's just nice for everyday wear! sob


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 11, 2008)

I have back-ups of;
retrodaze l/s (still want more, this is like the BEST l/s colour for my skin tone EVER)
porcelain pink MSF

I want back-ups of;
light flush (i love this so much, I really need to buy a couple of back ups before they all disappear )


----------



## Dianora (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I never buy backups, it takes me long enough to finish one product as it is! I think the only things I've finished so far have been foundations/blot powders.

I always figure that by the time I've finished any LE their will be another similar LE shade out with any collection that I'll like just a much, if not more. Also my style tends to change over time - what colours I like wearing one year will be different from the next sometimes._

 
You took the words right out of my mouth! I always strive to NOT be like my mom, who has used the same bright fuschia lipstick for two decades. Running out of a LE product means I can't get stuck in a rut!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dianora* 

 
_ I always strive to NOT be like my mom, who has used the same bright fuschia lipstick for two decades. Running out of a LE product means I can't get stuck in a rut!_

 
I'm kind of worried now, because  bright fuchsia lipstick is a favorite of mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I do NOT wear it all the time, and I didn't even _own_ a fuchsia lipstick ten years ago.
So, maybe I'm safe.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 12, 2008)

i have been known to use up product before (powder,lipstick, lipglass and shadow), but until recently, had never done backups.  i currently only have backups of bonus beat and 1N l/s.  and i plan on getting some backups of some of the new summer collections.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't felt the need to do so yet, it takes me a long time to use up a product because I go through phases of wearing certain colours. I'm considering getting a back up of Style Minx though because I really love it.


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 12, 2008)

Caio, Manhattan l/g.

I adore the color!

-Lauren


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 12, 2008)

orb e/s
lingering eye brow pencil


----------



## xkriss (Apr 12, 2008)

Lollipop Loving and Sock Hop from Heatherette. my first back ups ever!


----------



## anilegne (Apr 20, 2008)

Too many, I can't even list 'em.  I don't feel too bad about backups of LE lustre l/s that I love, because I go through those pretty quickly.

But someone please smack me for buying backups of full size LE pigments when I've never put a dent in a single one!

I need an intervention!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anilegne* 

 
_
But someone please smack me for buying backups of full size LE pigments when I've never put a dent in a single one!

I need an intervention!_

 
This same hand that bought backups of Subtle, Sunnydaze and Mauvement, which are all fairly close to being the same color, is not about to smack anyone for hoarding full sizes of LE pigments!
Even though part of me, that rational, practical, sensible part that has a Bachelor of Science degree, says, "Carla, have you ever even come _close_ to finishing_ half _of a full-size pigment?"
The rest of my brain, which is owned totally by MAC, says, "Oh, mind yer own business! Go ahead and click 'Add,' hand, before it's sold out!"
And my hand always obeys ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In about 20 years, I'll be a senior citizen still wearing shimmery taupe eyeshadow!  The teenagers at church will be saying, "Where does old Ms. Norris get that eyeshadow?"


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2008)

^Thats really funny! But true. I'm like that with LE pink lustre lipsticks. I now have 3 Dress Camp Too Fab. I did the same with Playboy,Real Doll, Rocking Chick, Fun Fun, Aloof, Masque, Melrose Mood....geesh

And, I know it will never end


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^Thats really funny! But true. I'm like that with LE pink lustre lipsticks. I now have 3 Dress Camp Too Fab. I did the same with Playboy,Real Doll, Rocking Chick, Fun Fun, Aloof, Masque, Melrose Mood....geesh

And, I know it will never end_

 
Wow! I love pink lippies too but I generally limit myself to only one back up - I mean lipsticks do go off and if you are using one that means that you have 2 in storage. Unless, of course, you are planning to wear the same lipstick all the time (In which case you will use them up quickly). I can't see the point when there is so much limited edition stuff coming out. I don't want to be known as the girl with the same bright pink lips all the time. It's nice to have some variation!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_^Thats really funny! But true. I'm like that with LE pink lustre lipsticks. I now have 3 Dress Camp Too Fab. I did the same with Playboy,Real Doll, Rocking Chick, Fun Fun, Aloof, Masque, Melrose Mood....geesh

And, I know it will never end_

 
Let's see. I have three of Pomposity, two of Rocking Chick, two of Hollywood Nights and one each of Fashionably Fuchsia, Show Orchid, Full Fuchsia, Girl About Town and Impassioned.
Just how many fuchsia lipsticks does one person _need_?
Might as well face it; you're addicted to MAC ...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is my list:
-Lollipop Lovin' l/s
-Melrose Mood l/s
-3N l/s
-Alpha Girl b/p 2x
-Gold Spill MSF
-Porcelain Pink MSF
-Light Flush MSF
-Warmed MSF (I don't know why, lol.)
-Emote blush
-Nanogold e/s
-Mothbrown e/s

I wish I would have bought 1 or 2 more back ups of Too Fab l/s, Playboy l/s & Real Doll l/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well...If I get really desperate I will pay the $$ for it.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 20, 2008)

At this point I am selling my quite a lot of my back-ups as I just am never going to get through what I have.  I do have a back-ups of Moth Brown, Alpha Girl, and Waternymph that I will keep because I love those colors so much!


----------



## shazzy99 (Apr 21, 2008)

- Lucky green eyeshadow 
- Melrose Mood lipstick
- Real Doll lipstick


----------



## starr (Apr 22, 2008)

i never buy backups, i can't really afford them


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought backups of Strawberry Blonde which I ended up selling. Now I regret it. Ugh. 
I used to buy backups of LE pigments and the MSF but I stopped doing it because I so rarely even touch the MSFs and the pigments last forever so... 
I'd rather save my money for the new collections. And a new car... haha


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't buy back-ups. I'd rather put the money to the up-coming collections and buy something i'd probably end up using more! I don't have the money for back ups either. 

I end up buying a lot of face primer, lip primer, brush cleaner and fix+ though just because I use those every single day. Hopefully will be B2M soon


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

i don't think i'd ever buy backups... it takes me literally forever to finish using a product and i usually am on to the next new thing once it comes out..


----------



## pat (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought two Modest Tone e/s (favorite for my inner), two Strawbaby l/s, and Lollipop Loving + Sock Hop.... I think (know) I should stop... Talk about obsessive compulsive. hhahahahha


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought 2 She Golds from Dress Camp (lipglasses now restocked on the MAC US site) and another Fashion lipglass. I bought Fafi blushes, Fashion Frenzy & Hipness as backups and High Top l/s. Two Sock Hops from Heatherette.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 25, 2008)

I only get backups of LE stuff that I really like.I got 2 backups of sculpt and shape and I got 3 backups of viva glam 6 and I got 1 backup of alpha girl BPB.


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have back-up's of almost everything LE

I also have 6 of each shadestick!!


----------



## lilsweety (Apr 28, 2008)

Since the release of mac loves barbie, Ive been collecting some LE Mac lustre lipsticks. I'm more of a lip girl myself. I love neutrals and pinks and tend to shy away from the deep and dark colours.

I think its a good idea to buy one or more backups of your favorite item/s, since they are unique, or perhaps not all but some are. But need to be careful on ebay, it can be expensive.

I have back ups of: 
mac loves barbie sweet and single l/s
mac loves barbie fashion pack l/g
fafi strawbaby l/s
heatherette lollipop loving l/s
heatherette sock hop l/g
euristocrats patisserie (love this!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although im not sure if this is LE but its only available in europe
dress camp too fab l/s
dress camp fashion l/g


----------



## stv578 (May 5, 2008)

I did buy a few back-ups from heatherette, but have already given those to my sister-in-law!  The only back-up i currently have is the Inventive Eyes quad, but I'm considering one of Ensign lustreglass and Shore Leave e/s.

Edit:  And I seriously wish I had bought two of the Dresscamp palette, because I will be using this one a lot.  Funny thing is, I saw how quickly it sold out, and ended up ordering mine first thing in the morning when it was released at the MAC store in Robson, but still didn't have enough sense to order two.


----------



## cno64 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_ The only back-up i currently have is the Inventive Eyes quad, but I'm considering one of Ensign lustreglass and Shore Leave e/s.

Edit:_

 
I told myself that I'm going to ease up on the backups, since I have yet to actually _*need*_ one, but "Port Red" sounds so wonderful that I may order my backup at the same time I order my initial tube.  That's how I  ultimately ended up with three of "Queen's Sin" late last year, but I'm not sorry.


----------



## caarlyntryl (May 11, 2008)

Love, Henri lipstick (1)
Rubia lipstick (1)
Isabella Blow lipstick (1)
Petal Pusher lustreglass (1)
VGVI SE (1)
Party Mate lipstick (1) - about to be sold


----------



## ritchieramone (May 20, 2008)

I've only ever bought 3 backups and those have all been very recently.

Springtime Skipper - my original was down to the pan and panic was beginning to set in. I feel relieved I have another one now. (Thanks, Julzie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Firespot - one of my absolute favourite e/s but I was getting to the point where I was avoiding using it until I got a backup.
Alpha Girl - I bought 2, expecting it to become a favourite of mine and it has.


----------



## anlrmaijois (May 20, 2008)

I just got my first backup ever, and that is of Lollipop Loving Lipstick.  I think I have finally found a lipstick that I can't live without.  I also need to go on a search for a backup of She-Gold Lipglass, as I wear it often, and lipglass seems to go really fast for me.  I totally thought I would never by a backup of anything.  My how things change...


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought multiple backups of brew l/s(6)... and feline pencil (3)

Everything else I bought 1 backup of:

Deckchair pigment, Smoke and Diamonds, and Sunsparked Pearl bp. I had a backup of Melrose Mood but I recently sold it for $12 to someone who wanted it badly.  I have a backup of a few tendertones too, but can't remember which ones. I also bought a backup of bare necessity dazzleglass.


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought Goldbit when it first came out, then realized how much of a love affair was starting between us, so i went and bought two more. Now i'm down to my last one! Other than that, i thiiiink i bought a backup of Love Bud, and gave the extra to my sister.


----------



## dollie`MIX (Aug 27, 2008)

See Sheer l/s
Eager l/s
Ruby Woo l/s
Spice l/p


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have 3 backups of my Feline eye kohl and 2 of my Nylon e/s. I hate when I run out of Feline, and Nylon is my go to for a highlight when I'm running low on time.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2008)

I've never purposely backed up anything. 
Like a lot of the others here, I have a hard enough time using up one product, muchless two or more! 
And I'm sure by the time I get through one, I'd want to move onto something else (unless it's HG status of course!). I do have multiples of some items, but it was because I already had the single, then it came in a palette or set. 
Backups are so pointless for me. I'm amazed by people that can use things up!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2008)

2 Sharkskin Shadesticks
2 Vanity's Child l/s
2 Out To Shock l/s 
2 Masque l/s
2 2N l/s
2 Pretty Please l/s 

I know I have more but I have stopped counting...since I have about 30 lippies still in the box ...such a sickness I have


----------



## cetati (Aug 28, 2008)

Honestly by the time I finish anything there'll be something new to love. 

No back ups for me.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 30, 2008)

The only collection that I ever bought backups of was Moonbathe... I bought like 1 to 2 backups each because it was my absolute FAVORITE collection and I loved the white with gold pearl packaging!!  I'm running out of my Afterdusk blush though


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 31, 2008)

I've yet to have any backups, but I'm thinking of getting one for my light medium/natural and shimmer MSF because I just love the shimmer part. Also trying to find a back up for my Parrot.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

The only thing i ever back up now are eyeshadows and blush.  The only thinkg that i backed up this year was dreammaker, smoke&diamonds, nusance and hipness blush.


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 31, 2008)

I buy backups of Highlighters.  I go through them so fast, and it's always the LE ones that I like best.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 31, 2008)

I am trying not to buy backups because I am sure that as much as I love something later down the line MAC will come up with something new that I like just as much if not better. I do have a few though:

Crimsonaire shadestick
Blurberry shadestick
Mauvism paint
Canton Candy paint
CoC lipglass


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 31, 2008)

I only ever bought one backup: Glissade mineral skinfinish. I'm still going back and forth on getting rid of it since I haven't even gotten halfway with #1 though. 

The one think I wish I bought multiples of: Strawbaby from Fafi. OMG. Perfect lipstick. It's halfway gone and I stopped using it entirely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Sep 11, 2008)

The only time I purchased a backup was for the Diana ross brushes. I had to have them because they were sooooo pretty.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Sep 11, 2008)

I've bought backups of Hot Stuff plushglass & Feline eye pencil. I regret not getting one of Smoke & Diamonds because lately I have been using it nearly everyday. I was considering getting a backup of Blonde's Gold, but since it will be perm at Mac Pro, I'm good. It is the most versatile & gorgeous pigment...this is the first time I could actually see myself finishing a jar.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 11, 2008)

I haven't bought any backups yet, because I have a big collection I use different things all the time, so I hardly ever use anything up completely.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking of getting a few backups for the CoC items like CoC and Cherry Blossom l/g's and Rapturous mattene wich I just adore.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm doing it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pigments......


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I'd only ever buy a backup of a blush if I really loved it. Lipglass always ends up going bad, usually I only end up using half before it turns and I just wouldn't be able to finish anything else.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 12, 2008)

the only backups i brought was  VAE!! (naturally)


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

I have bought many backups but over the past year I have sold most of them becuase I will NEVER go through them all.  That being said I do have 3 backups of Mothbrown and one backup of Smoke & Diamonds.


----------



## mittens (Sep 12, 2008)

Dazzleglasses!


----------



## meganehoward (Oct 7, 2008)

*neo sci fi blush in spaced out (2!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## damsel (Oct 7, 2008)

i have a back up of _feline_ [because it rocks!] and _architecture_ paint [because it's the only matte paint that matches my skintone].


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never bought backups of anything...
I don't even have enough money to buy all the different things I want  ...Or faces enough to use it all xD


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 18, 2008)

I have backups of:
shadestick in royal hue
softsparkle in nightsky
fluidline in blitz and glitz 
blushcreme in pearl


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 18, 2008)

I never buy backups. To date, I've never finished any eye or lip MAC product, so I don't think I'll use my favourite LE before they are out of date!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 18, 2008)

Baby Sparks dazzleglass is my newest obsession. Only have 1 back up though.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

Stark Naked is my new love and I've been using it so often. I guess I'm going to have a backup, I love the colour.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't bought any backups yet and I am going to buy Sugarrimmed since I love it so much.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 18, 2008)

i have never bought a backup before but for the first time i caved and bought another petticoat MSF. it's too beautiful


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 19, 2008)

yea i've backed up the last five LE MSFs that have come out...


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow wow..everyone with their backups!! lol...the only "backups" I got so far is another feline power kohl (wouldn't know what to do with myself once its gone) lol..and I just got another 187..not really for backup purposes..but more for blush application..so now I have one for foundation and one for powders and blushes...


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 19, 2008)

I have backups of:
-Blooming blush
-Feline Kohl Power
-Naked Space Lipglass
-Pink Grapefruit Lipglass
-Solar Riche Bronzing Powder

...of these, the only one I can see myself using relatively quickly is the Solar Riche - I loved that color! I thought I'd be plum out of Blooming by now, but other things have since piqued my curiosity such as Mineralize blushes and Stark Naked.


----------



## Tin Angel (Nov 19, 2008)

The only thing I've ever bought a backup of is Raven eyeliner. If I could have its babies, I would.


----------



## a_star (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought two of the ROYAL WINK fluidline

and now i want to get rid of it as i have not even used a quarter of my first one lol.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

the only backup i have is Mi'Lady MES duo


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Feline kohl power is the only LE product i bought back ups for (3) I love this stuff!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Nov 29, 2008)

Porcelain Pink Mineralize Skin Finish (1)
Shimpagne Mineralize Skin Finish (1)
E-Z Baby Tendertone (1)
Lovedust Lip Stick (1)
Pink Source Eye Shadow (4)


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a backup of-

shimpagne MSF
porcelain pink MSF
lightscapade MSF
rubia lipstick
costa chic lipstick
moth brown e/s


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 29, 2008)

the only thing that i have ever backed up was viva glam VI SE lipstick. this sells out like hotcakes whenever it comes in, and it is my HG lipglass


----------



## Care (Nov 29, 2008)

2 Moth Brown es from Barbie <333
3 3N lipstick (i get one everytime i see them in my CCO)
2 40s Pink Mattine
Corn shadestick
2 Lollipop Loving ls


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have:

Heatherette Sock Hop (3)
Disc. Lip Pencil Stone (3)
Shadestick (fresh cement)

I think thats it. 

I wish sooooo bad that when I was 13 I bought more then one *Test Pattern* lip pencil because I would pay my arm and leg to get ahold of one right now!


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 30, 2008)

Lollipop Loving (1)
California Dreamin (1)

I want to get a backup of Petticoat & Baby Sparks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Pastel Emotion l/g (1)
Rich & Ripe l/g (1)
Lilac Touch e/s (1)
Rave Pearlglide Liner (2)
Fly By Blu Pearlglide Liner (1)
Feline Kohl (1)
Stark Naked BPB (1)
Petticoat MSF (1)

d/c stuff
Signed, Sealed e/s (1)
Post Haste e/s (1)
Flammable Paint (1)


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought a backup of petticoat msf and i have a backup of merrily blush.


----------

